# Schwimmteich ohne Pflanzen



## sandra05 (11. Apr. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Frau und ich wollen einen kleinen Teich ohne Fische und Pflanzen anlegen. Die Grube gibt es schon. Folie und Vlies ist auch da. Er ist ca. 20 qm² groß und 1 Meter tief. Wie halte ich ihn sauber? Brauche ich eine Pumpe oder geht das ohne?
Bitte um Rat und Hilfe.


----------



## Eugen (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich ohne Pflanzen*

Hallo Sandra (komischer Name für einen Mann  )

mit 20m³ ist der "Teich" nimmer sooo klein.
Nur was soll das ohne Pflanzen und Fische 
Bei 1m Tiefe wird das sicher kein Schwimmteich werden,oder ???
Mir erschließt sich immo der Sinn eines solchen "Wasserlochs" nicht ganz.
Das Wasser wird halt relativ schnell grün werden und veralgen.
Um dieses Wasser "sauber" und klar zu halten, kommst du ohne Chemie nicht aus.

Umwälzanlage mit Sandfilter,Chlortabletten uam.
Mit TEICH hat das allerdings nix mehr zu tun.


----------



## sandra05 (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich ohne Pflanzen*

Hallo Eugen,

zur Sandra gehört auch der Marcus  .

Ich weiß das es nicht so viel sinn macht. Wir wollten keinen Pool denn den kann man nicht so oft nutzen. Daher eine kleine Teichoase zum wohlfühlen wo man auch mal die Füße reinhängen kann. 

Wir wollen auch eine Fontäne reinsetzen. Vielleicht auch mal mit Bachlauf. 

Also meinst du wir brauchen etwas chemie??? Oder wäre eine Pumpe besser??

Danke erstmal für deine Antwort 

Gruß

Marcus


----------



## Christine (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich ohne Pflanzen*

Hallo Marcus,

Wasser ohne Pflanzen (Fische lassen wir mal aussen vor, die braucht man wirklich nicht) geht nur mit Chemie. Und dann ist es kein Teich mehr. Sondern ein Pool. Egal aus welchem Material Du es baust.

Alternativ wäre eine mechanische Reinigung. Aber das ist auch sehr aufwendig und tendiert wieder in Richtung Pool.

Wenn Du keine Chemie möchtest, dann brauchst Du Pflanzen. Denn im Wasser sammeln sich Nährstoffe. Und die müssen weg. Pflanzen fressen diese Nährstoffe auf. Das ist dann ein Teich. 

Wenn Du alles weglässt, hast Du keine Wohlfühl-Oase sondern ein Loch mit stinkender grüner Brühe oder ein Algenparadies.


----------



## Wuzzel (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich ohne Pflanzen*

Also auf den ersten Blick ist ein Teich ohne Pflanzen und Tiere kein Teich sondern ein Pool, der entweder mitaufwendigster Filtertechnik gereinigt werden muss, oder eben gechlort und gefiltert wird. 

Auf den zweiten Blick gibts hier im Forum auch einige sogenannte Koi Teiche, die auch mit sehr wenigen Pflanzen, oder nur mit Pflanzenfiltern ausserhalb des Teiches oder (da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher) auch ganz ohne Pflanzen Betrieben werden. 
Aber hier wird dann auch eine oft mehrere tausend Euro teure Filtertechnik eningesetzt, Sieb und Vlies oder Trommelfilter kommen als Vorfilter in Frage, In der biologischen Filterung werden hochwertigste Medien, wie z.B. HelX oder itto eingesetzt und nicht selten wird der Keimdruck mit UVC oder Ozon zusätzlich gesenkt. 

Eure Fragestellung und der Wunsch nach einer kleinen "Teichoase" klingt fuer mich allerdings weniger nach einem solch steril wirkenden poolähnlichem Gebilde sondern eher nach Romantik, Pflanzen einem quakenden Frosch, __ Libellen die majestetisch über den Teich __ fliegen und einem Mückenschwarm der im Licht der Untergehenden Sonne über dem Wasser tanzt. An Eurer Stelle würde ich mir den Verzicht auf Pflanzen gut überlegen. 

Wollt Ihr dabei bleiben auf Pflanzen zu verzichten, dann orientiert euch an den Koipools oder an üblichen Swimmingpools. Eine Pumpe allein macht kein Wasser sauber. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## günter-w (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich ohne Pflanzen*

Hallo Marcus,
am besten währe du stellst mal eine Skizze hier rein das man eine Vorstellung bekommt was ihr euch ausgedacht habt. Bei deinen Abmessungen könnte ich mir ein Saunatauchbecken vorstellen das als Teich gestalltet ist. Was stört dich eigendlich an den Planzen damit es auch ein Teich wird sonnst ist es ja ein Wasserloch mit all seinen Problemen.


----------



## sandra05 (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich ohne Pflanzen*

Hallo Gartenteich Fans,

vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und eure guten Ratschläge . Wir haben es heiß diskutiert am We und sind zur Ansicht gekommen, Pflanzen zu setzen und eine Pumpe zu kaufen.

Was für eine Pumpe benötige ich denn  ?? Es gibt so viele Sachen aber ich weiß nicht was für unser Vorhaben ideal ist.

Nochmals bitte um Hilfe und Gott sei Dank gibt es so ein Forum 

Gruß

Marcus und Sandra


----------



## Christine (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich ohne Pflanzen*

Hallo Marcus und Sandra,

wenn Ihr keine Fische wollt, braucht Ihr bei ordentlicher Bepflanzung eigentlich gar keine Pumpe. Es sei denn, Ihr möchtet irgendwo was plätschern haben. Da gibt es dann wiederum verschiedene Möglichkeiten - eine kleine Springbrunnenpumpe mit Kaskade zum Beispiel oder einen Wasserspeier - so was hier ist zum Beispiel ganz hübsch:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/60843&d=1270928134

Wenn Ihr aber Fische möchtet oder Euch das Wasser denn doch zu grün gerät, dann braucht Ihr eine Filteranlage. Das ist aber wieder ein anderes Thema!


----------



## günter-w (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich ohne Pflanzen*

Hallo Markus, was willst du mit der Pumpe erreichen Umwälzung oder Bachlauf / Quellstein  oder beides und wie Hoch soll gepumpt werden danach richtet sich die Größe der Pumpe. Für die Pflanzen solltest du die Pflanzfläche kennen und die entsprechende Tiefe. Wichtig sind Pflanzen die viel Nährstoffe verbrauchen um das Wasser langfristig klar zu halten


----------



## sandra05 (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich ohne Pflanzen*

Hallo Günter,

wir machen eine Pumpe zur Umwälzung incl. einem Bachlauf und Wasserspiele. Soweit geht alles klar und das Wasser wird nicht hoch befördert. max 50 cm da das Becken auch nicht groß ist.

Die Pflanzen kommen in eine teife von ca. 50 cm. Kannst du mir sagen was für Pfflanzen ich dort benötige?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Gruß Marcus und Sandra.


----------



## Annett (13. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich ohne Pflanzen*

Hallo Sandra.

Für 50cm Tiefe wirst Du nur wenige Pflanzen finden. Unterwasserpflanzen gedeihen in dieser Tiefe recht gut und Seerosen. Letztere helfen aber nur wenig bei der Reinigung des Teiches. 
Eine Pflanzenzone zwischen 0 und 30cm würde mit Sicherheit mehr bringen, denn dafür gibt es die meisten Pflanzenarten.


----------



## günter-w (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich ohne Pflanzen*

Hallo Markus und Sandra, bei 50cm Pflanztiefe hat ja Annett schon geschrieben wird es schwierig. da kannst du nur __ Rohrkolben Einige Binsenarten und __ Iris Setzen die mit der Tiefe noch klar kommen und ein guter Nährstoffverbrauch haben. Schaffe einen Bereich von 0 bis 10cm für Carex arten die verbrauchen am meisten. Wenn das Bautechnisch bei euch nicht möglich ist könnten ein oder zwei Schwimmlinseln das Problem lösen.


----------

